# New* Gars.



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Still stress out a bit and that's why is darkening out.

At 11"

























This one is just a bonus. New juvie captive gator gar at 6".


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

HAHAHA!! That's one sneaky snake head trying to get in the picture!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I will take pics of the snakeheads when they are at their best.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there a fish you haven't owned yet? OMG! You own almost every monster fish man kind could have!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Is there a fish you haven't owned yet? OMG! You own almost every monster fish man kind could have!


There are still plenty more out there.


----------

